

Poole: The Jekyll Butler by @mdo - jalan
http://getpoole.com/

======
minimaxir
Interestingly, neither of the example themes are based on Bootstrap.

This is a good starting point if you're looking into Jekyll/GitHub Pages. (as
the quality of most default Jekyll themes aren't that great)

